# Grubby VW Beetle | Detailed Car Care | £149* Enhancement Detail Offer



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

Here we had booked in on 1 of our special 1 Day Enhancement Details, prices from £149. A 11/12 yr old VW Beetle which was a good client of mine's GF's car.

Upon arrival the car was pretty dirty exterior, is was only when I opened the bonnet/boot etc to check the jams and shuts I realised the amount of dirt and grime build up.

The car was to receive a thorough deep clean, plus a optional engine bay clean, and interior deep clean and dirt extraction, paintwork to receive a single stage machine polish to enhance gloss and remove a good percentage of swirls and defects.

Right here we go...


Detailed Car Care - VW Beetle Enhancement Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care - VW Beetle Enhancement Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care - VW Beetle Enhancement Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care - VW Beetle Enhancement Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care - VW Beetle Enhancement Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care - VW Beetle Enhancement Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care - VW Beetle Enhancement Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care - VW Beetle Enhancement Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care - VW Beetle Enhancement Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care - VW Beetle Enhancement Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care - VW Beetle Enhancement Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr

Firstly all the shuts and engine bay were cleaned and dressed, then the wheels cleaned and de contaminated and the foam was left to dwell to 10 mins, I then went and cleaned all the winder rubbers, sunroof, badges and gaps etc.


Detailed Car Care - VW Beetle Enhancement Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care - VW Beetle Enhancement Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care - VW Beetle Enhancement Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care - VW Beetle Enhancement Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care - VW Beetle Enhancement Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr

Once all the car was washed and de contaminated it was dried and taken in for airlining out all the gaps and crevices for machining.

We opted for 203s on a megs polishing pad via the rotary which was doing a great job of enhancing the gloss levels and removing the majority of defects.

Once the machining was complete the paintwork was ipa'd and followed by a coat of collinite 915, glass was polished etc etc.

Then the next challenge was to tackle the dirty interior with a good deep clean and extraction.


Detailed Car Care - VW Beetle Enhancement Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care - VW Beetle Enhancement Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Untitled by detailedcarcare, on Flickr

Now for the finished pics complete


Untitled by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care - VW Beetle Enhancement Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care - VW Beetle Enhancement Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr

Before:


Detailed Car Care - VW Beetle Enhancement Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr

After:


Detailed Car Care - VW Beetle Enhancement Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr

Before:


Detailed Car Care - VW Beetle Enhancement Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr

After:


Detailed Car Care - VW Beetle Enhancement Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr

Before:


Detailed Car Care - VW Beetle Enhancement Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr

After:


Detailed Car Care - VW Beetle Enhancement Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr

Before:


Detailed Car Care - VW Beetle Enhancement Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr

After:


Detailed Car Care - VW Beetle Enhancement Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr

Before:


Detailed Car Care - VW Beetle Enhancement Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr

After:


Detailed Car Care - VW Beetle Enhancement Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr

Before:


Detailed Car Care - VW Beetle Enhancement Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr

After:


Detailed Car Care - VW Beetle Enhancement Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr

I hope you made it this far, I think you'll agree a excellent value for money service, this had the extra engine bay and interior deep clean and extraction.

Please click on our links below and likes our page on FB and follow us on twitters.

Many Thanks.

Paul​


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice turnaround there mate :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That looks stunning :thumb:

Which products did you use in the interior plus the engine bay please plus would be keen to know the products used for the machine correction, the car looks new now great work.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

Trip tdi said:


> That looks stunning :thumb:
> 
> Which products did you use in the interior plus the engine bay please plus would be keen to know the products used for the machine correction, the car looks new now great work.


Thanks, interior was scrubbed with Autosmart Brisk and wiped with plenty of mf's, followed by the wet vac extraction.

Machining polishing was menzerna 203s on a meguiars polishing pad via rotary.

Engine bay was cleaned with car chem apc, and dressed using the car chem interior shine but I love the finishing on the engine bays 

Paul


----------



## Leo19 (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks good. And £99 for a protection and £149 for an enhancement! That's seriously good value!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Paul really appreciated for your fast reply back on the products used from yourself :thumb:

Have a great weekend from me :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

Leo19 said:


> Looks good. And £99 for a protection and £149 for an enhancement! That's seriously good value!


Thanks, its all about giving value for money, and tbh sometime I prefer these jobs everyday rather than spending 3-5 days machining the same car, plus not everybody can afford the £5k details :thumb:


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Looks great Paul, I will be looking to bring mine into you around April.

regards

Greg


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks Greg, yes give me a shout ;-)


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic value for money there, an amazing improvement! Gotta be happy with that!


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

*Serious* value there!! Nice turn around love the colour too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments guys, 

These offers for the from £99 Protection and from £149 for the 1 day enhancements are for a limited time and offers will end at the end of Feb.

So book now to avoid disappointment. 

Rgds
Paul


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Fab work dude it looks a different motor :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice finish:thumb:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

That looks superb a great job done.


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

very nice work :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That is a great value price point, a business strategy to enhance the bottom line.

If I set off now I could arrive by the end of February.:lol:

Fancy some flake-pop myself @ 99.

John Tht.


----------



## Alpinestars (Feb 5, 2010)

Detailed Car Care said:


> Thanks for all the comments guys,
> 
> These offers for the from £99 Protection and from £149 for the 1 day enhancements are for a limited time and offers will end at the end of Feb.
> 
> ...


Do you cover London?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2014)

Alpinestars said:


> Do you cover London?


These offers are for work carried out at our unit in Petersfield, the station is only 2 mins drive down the road.

Rgds
Paul


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work, Value for the money.


----------



## hjl (May 6, 2011)

Nice work. The interior especially came out really well. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for the comments guys.

Paul


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Top work is this car belong to the SAS lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2014)

ffrs1444 said:


> Top work is this car belong to the SAS lol


I did wonder myself lol


----------

